# Weird SCSI errors with (?) HP PSC 2210

## Franky

When I boot up my gentoo box, it gives some weird I/O errors. I think it has something to do with my HP PSC 2210's photocard support (I'm not sure though, I'm a real noob at this). At boot, it tries to detect some SCSI device, which I don't have, and somewhat further along the boot proces it gives a couple of I/O errors and complains about invalid SCSI devices.

Here's the output from dmesg. I have bolded out what I think is "wrong" (?):

 *Quote:*   

> Linux version 2.4.20-gentoo-r7 (root@cdimage) (gcc version 3.2.3 20030422 (Gentoo Linux 1.4 3.2.3-r1, propolice)) #1 Sat Oct 4 09:29:25 CEST 2003
> 
> BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
> 
>  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)
> ...

 

I could be completly wrong of course, a lot more could be wrong or some things aren't wrong at all, but if anyone could help me out, I would really appreciate it. I'm a complete noob, so please be gentle.

Thanks for at least reading this,

Frank.

----------

## Franky

OK, I am certain it's my HP PSC 2210, because when I unplug it I don't get any of the bolded errors above (ie, I/O error etc). I tried installing the PSC but it doesn't show up in /dev/usb. sane-find-scanner cant detect it, and ptal-init setup wont detect it either.

lsmod gives me this:

```
Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: PF

floppy                 47036   0  (autoclean)

8139too                14152   1

mii                     2160   0  [8139too]

cmpci                  25048   0  (unused)

emu10k1                62760   1

ac97_codec              9320   0  [emu10k1]

sound                  53108   0  [emu10k1]

soundcore               3364   9  [cmpci emu10k1 sound]

nvidia               1626688   0  (unused)

usb-storage            55608   0  (unused)

hid                    12468   0  (unused)

uhci                   23008   0  (unused)

ehci-hcd               13056   0  (unused)

usbcore                55264   1  [usb-storage hid uhci ehci-hcd]
```

I think I got the kernel modules right, allthough I think it has something to do with the fact that no usb devices appear in /dev/usb. I also have a Creative PC-CAM 600, and it isn't even detected. It should right? I mean, besides getting it to work it should at least show up in /dev/usb or am I wrong?

If you need more information or anything, please tell me so I can get this fixed quick. I really have no idea what to do, or how to get it to work and I really need to print/scan some stuff soon.

----------

## xo

you can get rid of some of these error messages by removing the drivers for devices you don't have. One particular example is the 8139cp.o module. Your card have been identified as 8139C and not as 8139C Plus. The module you need is 8139too.o

----------

## xo

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.02.00.031.

3w-xxxx: No cards with valid units found.

NCR53c406a: no available ports found

these can go as well.

----------

